# Why won't my USB work anymore on my phone?



## ConfederateBob (Jan 9, 2015)

I have an iphone 4 and a Sony Vio laptop. I use to be able to hotspot my laptop with my phone and the phone would charge while I was on the internet. I went over to my girlfriends and got on her wifi. Now, my phone will wifi to my laptop, but connecting it to the USB no longer charges it. A
Friend plugged his in and it charges his. I don't understand. I want it back the way it was.

Please help!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

howdy, and welcome to the forums....

I've removed your email address as that is an excellent way to get on spam lists.

thanks, 

v


----------

